# TP Senior resorts.



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello again folks!

I'm planning a trip to Portugal in the early new year and have been looking at TP Senior resorts as a place to stay in the Tavira region. They have two resorts there, Quintado Morgado and a Santa Luzia resort.

Has anyone on the forum had any experience with either of these resorts and would you mind sharing those with me?

Cheers in advance!


----------

